# Which Lathe to buy



## narrowboater (12 Jan 2010)

I am thinking of upgrading my Tyme Avon and am not quite sure what to go for.

I am trying to decide between a Union Gradute ( If i can get one) and the Axminster AWVSL 1200.

I had almost decided on the Axi when I saw a Graduate on e-bay, by the time I had put a variable speed on it, it would have come out at about the same price, I am now confused. 

Axminster at Nuneaton are having a demo on Saturday using the 1200 so I might go down and a look.

So come on chaps what would you do, or can you think of any thing else, Jet maybe??

Regards
Rod
PS keep trying to pluck up the courage to post some pics, I will one day.


----------



## BMac (12 Jan 2010)

It's easy to spend another man's money so - if I were buying again I would go for the Jet1642

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Jet- ... -19845.htm

I bought the Jet1442 three years ago after much research because I was scared to buy the 1642 in case I decided I didn't like turning. The 1442 is about the same price as the Axi AWVSL 1200 and the Jet 1642 is about £500 more but, as an upgrade for someone who knows they want to continue turning, it is a super machine. The Axi1200 looks like a good machine and some folk here have it but my experience of Jet would make me spend the extra money.

Brendan


----------



## narrowboater (12 Jan 2010)

Thanks Bmac, a friend of mine has a monster Jet, can't remember the model number but it is a fantastic bit of kit. I thought of the 1642, but as you say it is more expensive. The motor is smaller (not sure if that is significant), and the swing over the bed is smaller, plus Axi now have the outboard turning attanment for the 1200.

I have used neither lathe, but may get a few ideas on Saturday, I am not in a hurry as we spend a lot of the summer on our narrow boat. The intention would be to have it set up and running by Sept or Oct, Thanks for the advice and i will have another look at the Jet

Regards 
Rod


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jan 2010)

Get a mini Jet and you could take it with you :lol: Think of all the bits and pieces you could make for the boat

Pete


----------



## narrowboater (12 Jan 2010)

Thanks Pete, but i can't see SWMBO allowing shavings in the Galley.

Rod


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jan 2010)

narrowboater":2cqvctho said:


> Thanks Pete, but i can't see SWMBO allowing shavings in the Galley.
> 
> Rod



What a spoilsport  

Pete


----------



## CHJ (12 Jan 2010)

Could always get yourself a Butty :lol:


----------



## OldWood (12 Jan 2010)

I've a friend who has a Graduate - he was fortunate that he was at the school when it was being dismantled and got the Graduate for £50. 

I personally think the Graduate is the "flavour of the month" and is seriously over hyped. There are plenty of other equivalent period lathes about which sell at far more attractive prices and are just as good (I have a Wadkins Bursgreen BZL and it has the same massive structure and has facilities better than the Graduate)

Having said that all old lathes using the long belt from a low mounted motor are noisy. My club has modern machines which have horrible electronic controls (why not just have a knob for changing the speed instantaneously instead of touch keys and waiting for ages for it to wind up?) and the one bonus is that they are quiet.

I got the BZL complete with electronics at a good price but if I had the money I would buy modern.

OW


----------



## narrowboater (13 Jan 2010)

CHJ obviously a boater!! I have enough problems steering one.

Oldwood, thanks for that, I'll certainly bear all that in mind, looks like now a choice between Axminster and Jet.

Any other thoughts chaps?

Rod


----------



## WoodnDesign (15 Jan 2010)

Hi,

I like both the AWVSL and the Jet, which I've been looking at as a second lathe for them being vari-speed and bigger than what I have, they look to be the Laguna 18/47 lathe..

http://www.lagunatools.com/lathes/lathe-1847...

and from the video I like what it offers, it's Axminster and Jet having their name on it, would like to get to Nuneaton Saturday and ask more.

In the end it's down to cost.. As I know from not getting vari-speed in the first place.. when told.. ....

Will watch for the out come.

Regards. David....


----------



## John. B (16 Jan 2010)

Like you I wanted to upgrade from my Tyme Avon, and like you I looked at Graduates.
My turning club uses Grads as it is also in a school, I think Grads are quite OK but way over hyped. 
Good in their day but IMO noway matches modern machinery.
Again like you, I came down to the axi 1200 and the jet 1642.
On the axi site you can do a direct comparison of their specs. In this I think the axi wins hands down, it has a greater swing over the beds, it has a longer bed, a larger motor, but best of all, It's £469.00 cheaper.
(You can buy an awful lot of chucking and tooling for £469.00)
It still has forward and reverse, a variable speed range from 0-3200 in 2 ranges.
These specs sold it for me so I bought one and are absolutely delighted with it, so that's the one for me.

John. B


----------



## WoodnDesign (24 Jan 2010)

Hi John.B,
Nice to hear you've the 1200, how is it going, of all the details, they don't mention about the type of bearings, we see so much on any of the dearer equipment as to the bearings and setup used, which type are in the 1200, have Axi. up graded in there lathe, I'm interested to know.
Regards. David..


----------



## John. B (25 Jan 2010)

Hello David,
The headstock spindle runs on heavy duty roller bearings,
as does other quality lathes such as:
Oneway.
Powermatic, 20"
Stubby,
Poolewood polaris,
So, as you can see. It's in good company.
As for adjustment, I would need to remove the motor so I can't help you there. Hopefully that problem shouldn't arise for many years.
I normally run my Axm precision chuck with the O'Donnell jaw set on the lathe,
and coupled with indexed back plate it makes a formidably large heavy chunk of metal.
But it runs exactly the same, as running my little multistar as with running the Axm.
Hope that's helpful,
regards

John. B

edit: B.T.W. It's running beautifully :lol:


----------



## WoodnDesign (26 Jan 2010)

Hi John.B,

Thank you for update, I use Ax. precision and O'Donnell 1.5" jaws on my Mystro with no problems, the spindle runs in taper roller bearings, which are good for load and can be greased.
It's turning bigger and vari-speed, which the 1200 offers, that I'm looking for, an at that price, it's good, if you look at the price of others; Vicmarc, WivaMac, Jet and Hegner HDB200XL which I liked, before finding the 1200 or the Laguna Platinum Series 18/47 video, or is it Axminster's and Laguna puts their name on it.. :? ...

Regards. David.


----------

